# Using a bit that is too big



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That would be too loose IMOP, but depending on what kind of bit it is would be relevant too I think.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

What bits make the difference when it comes to that?


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

This is the bit, if that helps (myler combo)


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If the big is too big, it's not going to sit properly in the horse's mouth. It's going to slide around and be generally obnoxious for the horse. There's no shortage of used bits out there - do your horse a favor and stick to the right size. The only kind of bit where it might not really matter would be a solid bar bit like a mullen mouth, because it doesn't have joints or a port that will be annoying to have out of place.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I guess the question should be - does your horse really need a 5 1/4? If your horse really needs a 5 1/4 and you are squeezing him in a 5 inch - then yes, he would probably be better off with a bit bigger 5 1/2 than the too-tight 5 inch. But if your horse fits pretty well in a 5 inch and you just wanted to see if it fit a bit better in something like a 5 1/4 - then an actual 5 1/2 may be too loose. 

One other thing you might want to look into are bit guards. I get my bits a 1/4 inch larger if I'm going to use guards. So if you want 5 1/4 and can only find 5 1/2 bit in the style you want - maybe big guards will be a good compromise to take up that extra 1/4 inch.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for the replys. I also thought if bit guards. I was thinking of using something to stick in his mouth that was 5 1/2 inches to see if it fit. Thats because I dont own a bit in those two sizes. I wish I would have taken pictures of him with the bit in his mouth tonight. Maybe I can tomorrow!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well if your horse's mouth is 5" but you have a loose ring snaffle in a 5" it may be too snug that the bit would pinch their lips so you'd need bit guards.. so you'd have to go up a bit size to a 51/4 or even a 5 1/2 depending.

Now for your bit, if her mouth is 5" then there generally needs to be 1/4 inch on either side. So if her mouth is a 5" so she'd fit 5 1/2 bit. But if her mouth is 4 3/4 then she'd fit into a 5 1/4. 

I am not an expert so I could be wrong, but that's how it has been explained to me.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

To me it looks like he could use a little room on each side of his mouth. I will try to take pictures today of him with the bit in his mouth. Hopefully it will help you guys to answer me


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok I found this picture on my phone and tried to zoom up on it. Hopefully to give you an idea. (I will still try to take pictures today though) This is a 5 inch mouth piece. The only reason I even started this thread was because I found a really good deal on the bit I want to buy but its in a 5 1/2. If he doesnt fit into and its to big it I wont buy it haha


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Lets try this


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah it looks kind of snug. Have you used the string-in-mouth method to measure what size his mouth is?

If that's a 5" and it's that close on both sides, I think you may be able to get a 5 1/2. But don't do it for the deal, do it so it fits your horse's mouth.

If you look at this pic of Sky, you can see he's got a 1/4 on both sides (though you can only see one)


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah thats what I was thinking that he could use a little bigger. I wont do it only because of the deal. I will try a string to see what size he is (what is the correct way of doing that? Just take a big string and see where the slobber marks are?


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Also, Myler bits tend to run big, IME.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I put a snaffel in his mouth yesterday that was a 5 inch and it didnt fit. There was no room for him (i dont ride him in this bit) I also put a correction bit in his mouth thats 5 inches the one shown in the picture. Although its not as bad I still think he can be bumped up. Worst comes to worst and the bit doesnt fit, Ill sell it lol. Not the end of the world


----------

